# New puppy, SO nervous



## tcuzz92 (May 24, 2012)

Hello!

I am going to be picking up my cockapoo 7 week puppy in a few days time, and I am just hoping that people had some tips and advice for raising and training a cockapoo puppy!
Anything will help. I've have had dogs before, but was too young to help with the housetraining process.
Thank you!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Toni

You have some exciting days ahead. Our puppy has been at home with us now for just over 4 weeks and we've learnt a huge amount in this time.

We found the information on Taking Your Puppy Home a useful starting point and has been well written by people with far more experience than I have.

A book called The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey is also a useful read.

Finally, buy toys, plenty of toys and then when you think you have enough, go and buy some more


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Toni, 

Welcome :welcome:!

You must be excited - where are you getting your puppy from? 

I must say, and I hope you don't mind, 7 weeks is awfully young for a puppy to leave its Mum and sibblings. Normally breeders don't release pups until they are at least eight weeks and have had their first vaccination.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Toni - very exciting time, if you just go to The puppy place area of forum and look back over previous posts I think you would find just about every question you may have there with lots of answers and advice, everyone is so helpful and friendly on here, if you need to ask anything specific just ask and you will get replies - good luck to you.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome you'll love having your new puppy,don't worry you'll soon be more confident when you have your puppy and get to know it's personality,as others have said there are lots of older posts with great advice,please post us some pictures when you get your new bundle of fluff xx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe he'll be 8 weeks by the time Toni picks him/her up?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting!
We picked Vincent up at just over 7 weeks old and he's been awesome  It's a big change though, he was our first dog and we had to change a lot! But it's been worth it


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Puppies are lifechanging, they look so small and cute but have a big personality which they display very effectively. That is why we get them to provide company and fun. One piece if advice, don't expect too much from your pup you may have read all the books and know how it 'should' be done but the puppy has not read the book and is running on instinct and reacting to things the only way he knows. It takes them time to understand what is going on and what we want so be patient take time out and enjoy!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi
Enjoy your new puppy. Lots of cuddles. I spent the first week just sitting, playing and cuddling doing my best to make Millie feel secure and loved. Think I succeeded !


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

How fun! We have had Daisy for 7 weeks now. I remember driving to the breeders - I had the biggest butterflies in my stomach  I was so nervous. The first few days we were consistant about taking her out about every hour we were awake. By day 3 she was going to the door herself  It was wonderful. By night 3 she was sleeping in her crate for 9+ hours and not wetting! She has been a great puppy and I am sure yours will too.


----------

